# Coyote Bounty...?



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I know the DOW is against the coyote bounty concept because they want our deer population to be even lower. A question is, is it against any regulations for individuals, landowner groups, or other organizations to offer "private" bounties for these critters....? Another angle, would it be legal for an individual or group to offer say....10-15 dollars over the market price for a hide..? Just curious.......HT


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

I would think its within your rights to buy or sell the pelts at whatever price you see fit.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as everyone has the proper license (fur buyers), they would be well within their rights to pay whatever they wanted. There is one inherent problem with bounties though. They don&#8217;t work. That&#8217;s why you rarely see them anymore, it&#8217;s just a waste of state money. Coyotes just can&#8217;t be controlled in the same way many other animals can be. They have a way of repopulating themselves to offset those that are killed. If I recall, around 70% of a population needs to be killed in order for there to be a measurable difference in the overall population, measured in years of course. This just isn&#8217;t feasible with a bounty system.


----------



## P-NUT (May 17, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Coyotes just cant be controlled in the same way many other animals can be. They have a way of repopulating themselves to offset those that are killed. If I recall, around 70% of a population needs to be killed in order for there to be a measurable difference in the overall population, measured in years of course. This just isnt feasible with a bounty system.



Compensatory reproduction. Litter size will vary on the carrying capacity of their territory. Basically, the more you kill, the larger their litters will be and the faster they will repopulate.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

P-NUT said:


> Compensatory reproduction. Litter size will vary on the carrying capacity of their territory. Basically, the more you kill, the larger their litters will be and the faster they will repopulate.


Yes. Thank you, that's it. 
Very amazing animals when you think about it.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2892970/

Their ability to adapt is pretty amazing


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I know years ago someone on Kelleys Island offered a bounty on them, I have an uncle with a house over there and they snared about 30 coyotes that year. The goal was to expand the deer population I believe.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I lived in New Mexico in the early 70's for a couple of years and some western states still had bounties. Like Magis said, with coyotes it just didn't seem to work. Eventually all the states dropped them. 
I don't know what the real answer is but I never pass an opportunity to shoot one.!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I read an article in the Pennsylvania Outdoors newspaper this week that a PA legislator is drafting legislation that may enable a bounty of $25 on coyote. But it also had an article about an idea down in Texas. Trap and tag a coyote and release it elsewhere. That coyote with tag is worth say 1k or more. The idea is that people will shoot any coyote on the premise that it may be the tagged one, but the state doesn't need to staff for collection a bounty on all the coyote shot, just the tagged one...neat idea...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

I know yotes are hard to hunt and kill, but the almighty dollar has a way of motivating people who would have never thought of hunting them before. I remeber in the early 80's when fox and **** pelts went sky high, everyone was after them, and road kills never cooled off on the asphalt......Something has to be tried ODNR doesn't seem to think they are a problem so we will probably need to handle the situation in our ranks...


----------

